# Ilegal Piranhas?



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

I recently bought one red belly piranha at my pet store, I asked if they had any other species because this kind doesnt have the highest aggression level and they told me its the only one legal? is this true? if not, where would i get different species?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

You can order online from some of our sponsors on the left. What state u live in?


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

piranha-freak101 said:


> You can order online from some of our sponsors on the left. What state u live in?


I dont live in the states, I live in windsor ontario


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

imanubnoob said:


> I recently bought one red belly piranha at my pet store, I asked if they had any other species because this kind doesnt have the highest aggression level and they told me its the only one legal? is this true? if not, where would i get different species?


No piranha's are illegal in canada. The store probly doesn't know about anyother kinds of piranha.

Look in the Canadian Classifieds section of the site. You may find what you want.


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

I know our sponsors ship to Canada, but from what I hear a group buy is the only way to avoid paying more than shipping then the fish are worth. The only problem with that is I'm not sure how many people you got around you that are looking to do a group buy because I think someone just ran one not to long ago. If you talk to Cluster or JZ they might be able to help you a little more, I'm pretty sure JZ is from Thunder Bay, but he gets most of his fish by scammin forum members...


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> I recently bought one red belly piranha at my pet store, I asked if they had any other species because this kind doesnt have the highest aggression level and they told me its the only one legal? is this true? if not, where would i get different species?


No piranha's are illegal in canada. The store probly doesn't know about anyother kinds of piranha.

Look in the Canadian Classifieds section of the site. You may find what you want.
[/quote]
on this site? because i clicked the sponsor and im not willing to pay 100 bucks for a baby piranha, i bought my red belly for 10 bucks


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Start scammin like JZ does...


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

TheSpaz13 said:


> Start scammin like JZ does...


lmfao are you being rude like that cuz he scammed you or something?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

imanubnoob said:


> Start scammin like JZ does...


lmfao are you being rude like that cuz he scammed you or something?
[/quote]

I owe him $3,000


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Yea...bout that...hope you have my money by friday, I just think it would be better for all involved if you had it 5pm friday...


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

ahaha! im assuming he isnt getting that either, anyways how aggressive on a scale from 1-10 are black piranhas?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

TheSpaz13 said:


> ahaha! im assuming he isnt getting that either, anyways how aggressive on a scale from 1-10 are black piranhas?


The aggression level is always based on the individual fish. Some will hide in a corner all day and some will move all around the tank. Some will smash their face into the side of the tank to get away from your hand and some will bite it if given the chance.


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

ahhh i see because my red belly likes to swim around the tank and never stops moving and when i drop a pellet he attacks it right away but im not sure when hes gonna get big enough because i want to start feeding live once a month


----------



## Bacon Of Time (Feb 1, 2011)

The PEt Smarts and random LFS should have them. I Live in timmins and i got them at the pet value, iive seen them in Kirkland lake, PetValue In Sudbury ToronTo EdmonTo and London. Call and ask for order maybe?


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

Bacon Of Time said:


> The PEt Smarts and random LFS should have them. I Live in timmins and i got them at the pet value, iive seen them in Kirkland lake, PetValue In Sudbury ToronTo EdmonTo and London. Call and ask for order maybe?


i dont think petsmart has them


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Johnny_Zanni said:


> Yea...bout that...hope you have my money by friday, I just think it would be better for all involved if you had it 5pm friday...


Trade a sanchezi and we are even?
[/quote]

See...scam

Be careful with the live feedings, some of those feeders arent the healthiest in the world


----------



## imanubnoob (Feb 14, 2011)

lmfao im fine with a red belly for now but in the future i want a more wild species, and lmfao thats not much of a scam. how does he owe you that much?


----------



## TheSpaz13 (Apr 9, 2010)

Its a joke, he doesnt owe me anything, but he does have a knack for acquiring 3/4 of his pets from other members, the latest being his rhom.

you could try a super red (wild caught RBP), RRS, sanchezi or any small serra for that matter


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

Ya he came and stole MY Serrulatus


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Look in the Canadian classifieds section of the forum. A member Cluster_One has an elong and sanchezi for sale. I think he's located in the Niagara Falls region though so it'd be a 4+ hour drive









Otherwise keep an eye on Kijiji, closest big al's location to you is probs London, maybe call them up and see what they have.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Im not overly close to winsor. Pm winkyee as he may be able to give you suggestions of whats in the area. There are no illegal p's in Ontario. You could also see how far you are to "Ash the fish catcher" in Michigan as he get alot of p's.

P's are legal in Michigan so you can legally get them there.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

I also live Ontario and if the store owner told you reds are the only legal ones he doesnt know squat. Unless he is getting his piranhas from parts of the States where it is illlegal. As for where you can find different species of piranha, I would suggest checking BigAls if you have one near you or PJ's petstore. If you looking for a agressive piranha then research about them before you buy them, these territorial piranhas include: black/diamond rhombeus, sanchezi, ruby red spilos and basically all piranhas which belong to the Serrasalmus group. If these store locations do not have what you are looking for you can check Aquascapeonline.com or Kijiji Ontario, hoped I helped in anyway.


----------



## Deeks (Apr 23, 2003)

I'm originally from Windsor and it is nearly impossible to find anything other than reds at any Windsor stores.
Like a couple of the guys had mentioned already, the Canadian classifieds are pretty good.
I got my first rhom (roughly 7" at the time) using the classifieds. If you have wheels, you could always make a road trip out Toronto way. 
There are lots to choose from out here. When I moved out here I brought that rhom with me and he was fine.


----------

